# Dogs first squirrel



## steelton (Jan 29, 2012)

I found a dead squirrel at the base of a tree while on a walk with my dog. The dog keyed right in on it which was fun. Strange thing was it was snowing and the squirrel was warm still like it just died there minutes before. Anyone had this happen to them?


----------



## apprentice (Dec 27, 2003)

That reminds me of a time when I was out with my hawk and we came across a rabbit that was dead and still warm. Luckily there was still snow on the ground that gave the story of the yote that had gotten it. There were no puncture marks or obviously broken parts, guessing it was grabbed and suffocated by mouth pressure and was being taken back to somewhere private to eat when myself, or the dog or the bird startled the yote to drop it and split. Your squirrel could have had a similar outcome from a yote or possibly a hawk. My redtail has taken and killed squirrels without a puncture as squirrels are easily dispached by chest pressure.
Sue


----------

